# ENDING ATTRACTIVE BLACK WOMAN MYTH



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

NO BLACK WOMAN IS ABOVE 4 PSL. WE HEAR OF BLACK WOMEN IN THE COMMUNITY COMPLAINING ABOUT BLACK MEN NOT WANTING THEM (TYRONE) SO LETS SEE WHAT THESE WOMEN LOOK LIKE VS WHAT THEY THINK THEY DESERVE






































TOP TIER????? 
MOST ETHNICS ON HERE MOG THERE GORILLAS
AND 100% OF WHITE MALES MOG.

NOW THE GUYS THEY WANT???














BLACK MEN MOG THESE RATS INTO THE GROUND. SURE BLACKS GET MOGGED BY WHITE CHADS BUT JFL @ THEIR GORILLA WOMEN WHO CANT BREAK 4 PSL






SAME SPECIES????


I DONT THINK SO HOMO ERECTUS


FOGGED BY LOW TIER BECKY


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 17, 2021)

white always wins


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 17, 2021)

Face is everything said:


> white always wins


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> HOMO ERECTUS


that cagefueling homo erectus warzone thread was how i found this website


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 17, 2021)

true tbh

ethnic men can look good

but black women are ugly as fuck


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 17, 2021)

she be like "no foundation needed" bitch you need a face transplant ☠️☠️


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 17, 2021)

brutal


----------



## TeraCope54 (Feb 17, 2021)

Cope there are 8psl black foids


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 17, 2021)

No black man is above 2psl


----------



## Conspiracy (Feb 17, 2021)

Feels good to be white chad


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Cope there are 8psl black foids
> View attachment 992904


What she looks like when she turns around 


Spoiler


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 17, 2021)

GetShrekt said:


> No black man is above 2psl








FACEandBBC is not impressed with your post.


----------



## Julian (Feb 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> What she looks like when she turns around
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



thats why u put a bag over their head


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 17, 2021)

Zeruel said:


> FACEandBBC is not impressed with your post.


Only shitskin can be above 4psl


----------



## Copeful (Feb 17, 2021)

zendaya is hot though why use her as an example?


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 17, 2021)

lol I’ve seen good looking black girls, but i guess they aren’t that frequent

typical though, black guy hates black girls...


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 17, 2021)

GetShrekt said:


> Only shitskin can be above 4psl


shitskins enslaved black men and raped their women


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Cope there are 8psl black foids
> View attachment 992904


What , i never would have thought i would hear this from you


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

I would breed with black WOMEN they have tightest pussy. Whites still mog but a peasant like me has no chance with gods so I will settle with a peasant with a nice sexy ass


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Feb 17, 2021)

I still wanna nut in one, raw.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Feb 17, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> What , i never would have thought i would hear this from you


I always stood for Black Lives Matter.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I would breed with black WOMEN they have tightest pussy. Whites still mog but a pleasant like me has no chance with gods so I will settle with a pleasant with a nice sexy ass








how does this make you feel


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

Black women are the best


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> What she looks like when she turns around
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


post that black giga stacy you showed not long ago tbh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


>




BUG EYED TRANNY


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 17, 2021)

They always treat me nicely


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> BUG EYED TRANNY


you are a homosexual


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 17, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> shitskins enslaved black men and raped their women


Deserved, no-one can stop almighty shitskin


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> post that black giga stacy you showed not long ago tbh


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 17, 2021)

Black stacys are so rare


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


>



THINKING AN APE EVEN A PARTIALLY WHITE APE CAN HIT EVEN 5 PSL LET ALONE 6 L0000L


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Black stacys are so rare


theyre all makeup maxxing frauds to the pt where youll never find gl black women


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 17, 2021)

GetShrekt said:


> Only shitskin can be above 4psl








Ah excellent, that's exactly what TYRONEandStepMomMaxx needed to hear.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Cope there are 8psl black foids
> View attachment 992904


is that er


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 992946
> View attachment 992948


who the fuck is the one on the right?giga bad picture or not same person but anyways ffs the one on the left,i want her tbh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> who the fuck is the one on the right?giga bad picture or not same person but anyways ffs the one on the left,i want her tbh
> View attachment 992959


Ryan destiny


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)

GetShrekt said:


> No black man is above 2psl


All blacks are 8psl to white women in the west.


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 17, 2021)

@Baldingman1998 wtf did you do ? Every black are self-hating now


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> View attachment 992933
> 
> 
> how does this make you feel





looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 992946
> View attachment 992948





tyronelite said:


> Black stacys are so rare











I LOVE BLACK WOMEN


SAÏD NOBODY EVER BLACK WOMEN CAN NEVER BE ABOVE 4 PSL AND THÉ HIGHEST TIER BLACK WOMAN LOOKS LIKE A BECKY WITH SHIT COLORING THIS GIRL LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS DOWNS BUT THIS IS TOP TIER FOR BLACKS?????? DISGUSTING FOGGED AGAIN BY THE MASTER RACE WHITES WIN FOREVER




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


>



She's hot as fuark


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 992946
> View attachment 992948



Yall niggas havent seen what these women look like not frauding lmfao. Youll see why no one likes these women


----------



## Yliaster (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> zendaya is hot though why use her as an example?


also mulatta lol


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> @Baldingman1998 wtf did you do ? Every black are self-hating now


I turned looksmax.me into new nazi occupied land (stormfront)


----------



## TeraCope54 (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> post that black giga stacy you showed not long ago tbh


Edit: ignore, wrong reply.


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Yall niggas havent seen what these women look like not frauding lmfao. Youll see why no one likes these women


Do you prefer asian women?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ryan destiny


left chocolate queen fogs her back to africa,would make mixed kids and ltr tbhngl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> Do you prefer asian women?


No, but anything over a black (no abos)


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> Do you prefer asian women?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Edit: ignore, wrong reply.


was talking about looksmaxxer234,he posted a black stacy not long ago that fogs 90% of the female population


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> No, but anything over a black (no abos)


Blacks mog asian SUBHUMANS. 

1Whites 
2Med/latina 
3Black 
4Indian or whatever everyone else 











99.Gook SUBHUMANS


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> left chocolate queen fogs her back to africa,would make mixed kids and ltr tbhngl


YEAH BRO 6 PSL DEFORMED TIER GIGA RECESSED SLAYER


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> BUG EYED TRANNY


That girl is sexy as shit come on my nigga you gay as hell


----------



## TeraCope54 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 992970


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 992970


nigga this is how the average asian woman looks like


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Blacks mog asian SUBHUMANS.
> 
> 1Whites
> 2Med/latina
> ...


White>Mulatto>Latino>Black>Mixed>Middle Eastern>Asian>Indian>Abo


----------



## TeraCope54 (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> was talking about looksmaxxer234,he posted a black stacy not long ago that fogs 90% of the female population


Yeah sorry I somehow misread his name as mine jfl I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> View attachment 992973


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Blacks mog asian SUBHUMANS.
> 
> 1Whites
> 2Med/latina
> ...


imo asian foid fogs black foid in general but black stacies fog asian stacy pretty brutally,its just a shame that while black stacies look insane they are also pretty rare


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

"TOP TIER" SID THE SLOTH SLAYER VS 6 PSL WHITE
NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> White>Mulatto>Latino>Black>Mixed>Middle Eastern>Asian>Indian>Abo


No nigger indians mog ansians


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> YEAH BRO 6 PSL DEFORMED TIER GIGA RECESSED SLAYER


what?im not talking about that wtf,im talking about the chocolate stacy on the left


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> nigga this is how the average asian woman looks like
> View attachment 992976


Not dumb, these bitches fake up max worse than black women


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> nigga this is how the average asian woman looks like
> View attachment 992976


More like this


----------



## Copeful (Feb 17, 2021)

saying "no black woman is above 4 psl" is a bit of a stretch, but ur probably trolling tbh
black stacies obviously exist, its just that they're rare lol




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

7psl black women -


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> saying "no black woman is above 4 psl" is a bit of a stretch.
> black stacies obviously exist, its just that they're rare lol
> View attachment 992982


exactly,tbh black stacies fog hard its just that they are too rare


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 17, 2021)

What I take away from this thread is that I need to learn how to makeup/contouring max


----------



## TRNA (Feb 17, 2021)

*"Hey baby, you wanna get it on."





"No."

@Baldingman1998, JBW pilled again just LDAR*


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> 7psl black women -
> View attachment 992985
> View attachment 992987
> View attachment 992988


Last one is a man but ok


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Last one is a man but ok


Nope


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 17, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> 7psl black women -
> View attachment 992985
> View attachment 992987
> View attachment 992988


Makeup and contouring maxxed foids that would be 4 PSL if you run a wet wipe on their face.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> 7psl black women -
> View attachment 992985
> View attachment 992987
> View attachment 992988


damn son,i never considered the idea of having a black foid until i came to .me,brutal how attractive they can be


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> saying "no black woman is above 4 psl" is a bit of a stretch, but ur probably trolling tbh
> black stacies obviously exist, its just that they're rare lol
> View attachment 992982


 Keep falling for 3 psl makeup subhumans


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> damn son,i never considered the idea of having a black foid until i came to .me,brutal how attractive they can be
> View attachment 992992











I LOVE BLACK WOMEN


SAÏD NOBODY EVER BLACK WOMEN CAN NEVER BE ABOVE 4 PSL AND THÉ HIGHEST TIER BLACK WOMAN LOOKS LIKE A BECKY WITH SHIT COLORING THIS GIRL LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS DOWNS BUT THIS IS TOP TIER FOR BLACKS?????? DISGUSTING FOGGED AGAIN BY THE MASTER RACE WHITES WIN FOREVER




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Makeup and contouring maxxed foids that would be 4 PSL if you run a wet wipe on their face.


Nonsense, I have seen the first one, she's at least 5.5 - 6 psl without it.


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## TRNA (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Last one is a man but ok


tbh bro I've seen your pics and your skin is kind of light, if you had colored eyes you could pass as an exotic type, and if you had hair you'd be chad since you're already 6'3 @Baldingman1998


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 17, 2021)

It's kinda funny to me how people are using black models to disprove @Blackgymmax even though I disagree with him.

Most models all have Caucasian features... so if you're calling them attractive you're basically saying their caucasian skull is attractive.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Makeup and contouring maxxed foids that would be 4 PSL if you run a wet wipe on their face.


Look ive seen super gorgeous psl black women but almost never in social media and almost never from random googling. I have an irl who knows one from snap w 0 présence and shes atleast eva cudmore level but holy shit these frauding niggers take up too much présence


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I LOVE BLACK WOMEN
> 
> 
> SAÏD NOBODY EVER BLACK WOMEN CAN NEVER BE ABOVE 4 PSL AND THÉ HIGHEST TIER BLACK WOMAN LOOKS LIKE A BECKY WITH SHIT COLORING THIS GIRL LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS DOWNS BUT THIS IS TOP TIER FOR BLACKS?????? DISGUSTING FOGGED AGAIN BY THE MASTER RACE WHITES WIN FOREVER
> ...


just fucking lol at your post in that thread


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> It's kinda funny to me how people are using black models to disprove @Blackgymmax even though I disagree with him.
> 
> Most models all have Caucasian features... so if you're calling them attractive you're basically saying their caucasian skull is attractive.


Imagine saying that skull is uniquely caucasoid.


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Keep falling for 3 psl makeup subhumans


Tbh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Makeup and contouring maxxed foids that would be 4 PSL if you run a wet wipe on their face.


The first woman btw. Bug eye no eyebrow tranny


----------



## TRNA (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Keep falling for 3 psl makeup subhumans


black women fraud the most, weaves, extreme amounts of makeup, but also have ridiculously high standards, oh he gotta be tall, he gotta be lightskin, he gotta be a thug, meanwhile they look like this



@Blackgymmax ,@DharkDC , @Colvin76


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Look ive seen super gorgeous psl black women but almost never in social media and almost never from random googling. I have an irl who knows one from snap w 0 présence and shes atleast eva cudmore level but holy shit these frauding niggers take up too much présence


so it is true that balck mfs dont like their women?i always cage at american yt videos talking about that issue.black foids are crying for guys like you who dont like them


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 17, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> It's kinda funny to me how people are using black models to disprove @Blackgymmax even though I disagree with him.
> 
> Most models all have Caucasian features... so if you're calling them attractive you're basically saying their caucasian skull is attractive.


Ye


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Feb 17, 2021)

What the fuck i just received an alert from @BrendioEEE, you're still here?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> saying "no black woman is above 4 psl" is a bit of a stretch, but ur probably trolling tbh
> black stacies obviously exist, its just that they're rare lol
> View attachment 992982


she has caucasian skull

op is referring to negroid skulls


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)

TRNA said:


> View attachment 992983
> 
> *"Hey baby, you wanna get it on."
> 
> ...


She'd say yes


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)

Algerian Manlet said:


> What the fuck i just received an alert from @BrendioEEE, you're still here?


How is this still news to people, what month are you in right now?


----------



## jordan56 (Feb 17, 2021)

White women look like shit without makeup too


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> she has caucasian skull
> 
> op is referring to negroid skulls


examples of negroid female skull bhai?it would make sense why there are way too many subhuman black foids


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ye
> View attachment 993000
> View attachment 993001



Black men ugly asf too but white mixed nigger women still look like dog shit


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Feb 17, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> How is this still news to people, what month are you in right now?


I know you're still alive but i thought you'd leave and never show yourself again.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> *Black men ugly asf* too but white mixed nigger women still look like dog shit


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 992995


Lucky for @Native he is tall and white passing


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> examples of negroid female skull bhai?it would make sense why there are way too many subhuman black foids


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> she has caucasian skull
> 
> op is referring to negroid skulls


SHE STILL LOOKS LIKE SHIT WITHOUT MAKEUP NO ESCAPE FOR EVEN WHITE SKULLED BLACK WOMEN


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Feb 17, 2021)

Dr Umar will not u be pleased with u brotha


Blackgymmax said:


> NO BLACK WOMAN IS ABOVE 4 PSL. WE HEAR OF BLACK WOMEN IN THE COMMUNITY COMPLAINING ABOUT BLACK MEN NOT WANTING THEM (TYRONE) SO LETS SEE WHAT THESE WOMEN LOOK LIKE VS WHAT THEY THINK THEY DESERVE
> 
> 
> View attachment 992869
> ...


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> View attachment 993009


that's a dog jfl


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

TRNA said:


> tbh bro I've seen your pics and your skin is kind of light, if you had colored eyes you could pass as an exotic type, and if you had hair you'd be chad since you're already 6'3 @Baldingman1998


Thank you bro but I'm a bald Subhuman with black eyes + big hips Which make my shoulders look average or narrow. In reality I have both wide sholders and wide hips which kill all dimorphism and make me dry up a females vagina with my trash tier frame


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> View attachment 993009


Holy shit nicki has a good side profile.


----------



## MadVisionary (Feb 17, 2021)

Op is based
Although Zandaya is very beautiful, although she is mulatta


----------



## Copeful (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> she has caucasian skull
> 
> op is referring to negroid skulls


So do all the other girls posted in the thread and he still calls them subhuman so I don’t think he cares 


Blackgymmax said:


> SHE STILL LOOKS LIKE SHIT WITHOUT MAKEUP NO ESCAPE FOR EVEN WHITE SKULLED BLACK WOMEN


99% of girls look like shit without makeup, what’s ur point?
top white model btw





makeup is an enhancer to women’s looks. Ugly women + makeup will still be ugly, like the frauding girls u posted


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)

Algerian Manlet said:


> I know you're still alive but i thought you'd leave and never show yourself again.


No reason for me to not come back after I left the asylum. Here's the lore tho.


----------



## TRNA (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Black men ugly asf too but white mixed nigger women still look like dog shit


that's what I said in a post a few weeks ago and you said I was wrong when I said this is how the average black man in America looks like




average black man is 5'9 with a big nose, black women forced to go with them since no one else wants them, @Blackgymmax


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Feb 17, 2021)

WB MIXED MULATTA women? 

I find them quite attractive, but they're not pure black i guess


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 17, 2021)

Algerian Manlet said:


> Holy shit nicki has a good side profile.


No, she's a fucking gorilla




That's a good profile


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> So do all the other girls posted in the thread and he still calls them subhuman so I don’t think he cares
> 
> 99% of girls look like shit without makeup, what’s ur point?
> top white model btw


jfl she looks like an actual mole rat


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> View attachment 993009


yeah thats definetly how the skull usually look and they have a very strange forward growth,not talking about nicki she has descent side profile imo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

TRNA said:


> that's what I said in a post a few weeks ago and you said I was wrong when I said this is how the average black man in America looks like
> 
> View attachment 993016
> average black man is 5'9 with a big nose, black women forced to go with them since no one else wants them, @Blackgymmax


Black men a lil less ugly than that but still ugly as fuck


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 17, 2021)

I agree there are no full black girls that look good but some mulattos like Rihanna do


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Feb 17, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> No reason for me to not come back after I left the asylum. Here's the lore tho.



Nigga that suicide live was embarrassing, even if you actually did kill yourself people would still mocked you.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> yeah thats definetly how the skull usually look and they have a very strange forward growth


having a mix of Caucasian and negroid is ideal for modelling imo


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Feb 17, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> That's a good profile


Not my type tbh.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> having a mix of Caucasian and negroid is ideal for modelling imo


Eh w modelling they want any nigger that has some sort of bones. Having just 1 good feat as an ugly nigger is like"unique" in the modelling world


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> having a mix of Caucasian and negroid is ideal for modelling imo


bruh you are an expert on skulls jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Eh w modelling they want any nigger that has some sort of bones. Having just 1 good feat as an ugly nigger is like"unique" in the modelling world


self hating BBC?


----------



## TRNA (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bruh you are an expert on skulls jfl


that's why indians mog asians because they have caucasoid skulls, @brbbrah, @SubhumanCurrycel, also personal anecdotes but the average Indians that I see in LA are between 5'8-5'11, and the asians are 5'6-5'9 average, Indians just have a coloring falio tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Eh w modelling they want any nigger that has some sort of bones. Having just 1 good feat as an ugly nigger is like"unique" in the modelling world


This is mixture between negroid and caucasian
robust protruding square chin plus good forwrd growth


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Black men a lil less ugly than that but still ugly as fuck


Like Him?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 17, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> Like Him?
> View attachment 993027


this is robust tyrone
look at that chin


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> Like Him?
> View attachment 993027


Yeah but not fat with a patchy beard


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

TRNA said:


> that's why indians mog asians because they have caucasoid skulls, @brbbrah, @SubhumanCurrycel, also personal anecdotes but the average Indians that I see in LA are between 5'8-5'11, and the asians are 5'6-5'9 average, Indians just have a coloring falio tbh


thats exactly how i feel,most curries look good to me its just that they have very bad farmer tier coloring,its like they are darkskinned whites


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> this is robust tyrone
> look at that chin


He looks good


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> thats exactly how i feel,most curries look good to me its just that they have very bad farmer tier coloring,its like they are darkskinned whites


Does this make you feel unconfortable?


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Does this make you feel unconfortable?


Who is that in your avi?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> Who is that in your avi?


Me


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Does this make you feel unconfortable?


descended pretty hard,what about you?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> descended pretty hard,what about you?


Never thought coloring made that much of a difference before i witnessed that pic


----------



## TRNA (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Never thought coloring made that much of a difference before i witnessed that pic


@Blackgymmax what would you rate this black girl



, compared to other black women, not compared to white women


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Never thought coloring made that much of a difference before i witnessed that pic


indeed he descended very hard


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

TRNA said:


> @Blackgymmax what would you rate this black girl
> View attachment 993054
> , compared to other black women, not compared to white women


high e + insane curves i know her from yt videos imo she fogs


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

TRNA said:


> @Blackgymmax what would you rate this black girl
> View attachment 993054
> , compared to other black women, not compared to white women


4, too manly, bad eye area, body not enough for me to disregard looking like my brother


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> 4, too manly, bad eye area, body not enough for me to disregard looking like my brother


damn,tbh rate this


----------



## Gunna (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> BUG EYED TRANNY


she has no browridge


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> damn,tbh rate this
> View attachment 993066


5.5 man jaw but very underwhelming without makeup and optimal lighting.
4.5 psl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Gunna said:


> she has no browridge


Not my problelm, get implants


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 17, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> No reason for me to not come back after I left the asylum. Here's the lore tho.



why delete your vids


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> damn,tbh rate this
> View attachment 993066


Narrow mouth + nw3. No thanks jeff


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> saying "no black woman is above 4 psl" is a bit of a stretch, but ur probably trolling tbh
> black stacies obviously exist, its just that they're rare lol
> View attachment 992982


Def ethiopian


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 17, 2021)

TRNA said:


> that's what I said in a post a few weeks ago and you said I was wrong when I said this is how the average black man in America looks like
> 
> View attachment 993016
> average black man is 5'9 with a big nose, black women forced to go with them since no one else wants them, @Blackgymmax


facts


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 17, 2021)

guess they are good frauders


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Narrow mouth + nw3. No thanks jeff


idk bro to me she is sexy as hell


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 17, 2021)

Tbh some East African chicks can be cute but they have white features


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> zendaya is hot though why use her as an example?


The[SIZE=7]Cope[/SIZE]fulCurry​


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> why delete your vids


Just privated them and forgot to unprivate because lazy, I'll get around to it eventually but been pretty distracted atm. Besides it's a good containment video for undesireables I don't want on my channel for later dates.


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 17, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> So do all the other girls posted in the thread and he still calls them subhuman so I don’t think he cares
> 
> 99% of girls look like shit without makeup, what’s ur point?
> top white model btw
> ...


That’s just weird autistic expression 

she’d look good without makeup with neutral expression


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 17, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Tbh some East African chicks can be cute but they have white features


It's the nose for me tbh.. that ruins their facial harmony more than anything else


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 17, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> It's the nose for me tbh.. that ruins their facial harmony more than anything else


East African chicks have smaller nose but also cauc skulls and non black lips


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 17, 2021)

Imagine considering Zendaya and Vinetria as below/average looking


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 17, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Imagine considering Zendaya and Vinetria as below/average looking


imagine considering frauding subhumans stacies


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 17, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> imagine considering frauding subhumans stacies



Imagine basing someone's rate on a candid pic


Just be completely out of touch with reality theory

Just pretend Instagram filters are reality theory


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 17, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Imagine basing someone's rate on a candid pic
> 
> 
> Just be completely out of touch with reality theory
> ...


still looks better than that frauding mulatta ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Feb 17, 2021)

thoughts on this mixed girl?


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 17, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> I agree there are no full black girls that look good but some mulattos like Rihanna do


mulattos are basically closer to white, and should be put in a different category. they aren't black


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> The first woman btw. Bug eye no eyebrow tranny


It's over


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Look ive seen super gorgeous psl black women but almost never in social media and almost never from random googling. I have an irl who knows one from snap w 0 présence and shes atleast eva cudmore level but holy shit these frauding niggers take up too much présence


Oh I don't dispute that there are very attractive black women out there. Just not the ones posted by the guy I replied to.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 17, 2021)

Dramus17 said:


> Nonsense, I have seen the first one, she's at least 5.5 - 6 psl without it.


proof?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> thoughts on this mixed girl?
> View attachment 993178
> View attachment 993180


Not bad


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Imagine basing someone's rate on a candid pic
> 
> 
> Just be completely out of touch with reality theory
> ...


THE LAST ONE REMINDS ME OF STUDYHACKS LOOOL


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 17, 2021)

best black girl


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> NO BLACK WOMAN IS ABOVE 4 PSL. WE HEAR OF BLACK WOMEN IN THE COMMUNITY COMPLAINING ABOUT BLACK MEN NOT WANTING THEM (TYRONE) SO LETS SEE WHAT THESE WOMEN LOOK LIKE VS WHAT THEY THINK THEY DESERVE
> 
> 
> View attachment 992869
> ...


based own race foids hate



there are some looksmatches for those 1 in 10 millions blacks too although I am not familiar with their names, saw some legit 7 PSL black women


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 17, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> NOW THE GUYS THEY WANT??


Just be the KANG of Africa bro!


----------



## SupremeDream (Feb 17, 2021)

Nigga start making YouTube videos again


----------



## Fairestknight (Feb 17, 2021)

I've only fucked black and middle eastern girls in my life so idk how to feel about this thread


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Cope there are 8psl black foids
> View attachment 992904


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



These women are all 3 psl man faced girls in makeup w boobs lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



Literally all of them are bug eyed brow and browridgeless subhumans with bloachy skin. This is what maximum frauding looks like on ugly black women looks like especially when the lashes come off,giga over


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 17, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



And all of those girls look similar to this chick so know not a single one is above 3.5psl


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



First two got me hard AF, don't give AF about face If some girl has an ass like the first one or tits like the second.


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



You know the name of the first woman, the big assed one?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 18, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> You know the name of the first woman, the big assed one?


Idk what u feel but im repulsed by them and the cellulite shapeleas asses


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 18, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Idk what u feel but im repulsed by them and the cellulite shapeleas asses


I care more about body than face tbh, i take the big assed sheboon over some white skinny stacy anyday.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 18, 2021)

I am repulsed by them I try not to be but I just am


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 18, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> I care more about body than face tbh, i take the big assed sheboon over some white skinny stacy anyday.


To fuck that is, If i were to breed and have kids i would choose the white stacy to enhance my genetics.


----------



## remy (Feb 18, 2021)

Feels good being exotic white chad


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 18, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> You know the name of the first woman, the big assed one?











Nikki Nicole 🖤 Hair Goddess ✂️ (@the_nikkinicole) • Instagram fotoğrafları ve videoları


1M Takipçi, 741 Takip, 1,050 Gönderi - Nikki Nicole 🖤 Hair Goddess ✂️'in (@the_nikkinicole) Instagram fotoğraflarını ve videolarını gör




www.instagram.com







the_nikkinicole


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 18, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Idk what u feel but im repulsed by them and the cellulite shapeleas asses


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 18, 2021)

Spoiler






Spoiler








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hairyballscel (Feb 18, 2021)

coonery is strong tbh


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Feb 18, 2021)

I disagree with the thread but I agree that black men mog black women to death


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



@Rob Paul'sHeight you sent me the wrong one, i'm talking about the first one here with lipstick, upper suit part and big ass on a thong, the first video from the four i'm quoting you right now.

The girl you sent me has a total different face than the big ass on a thong girl i'm trying to know, hurry up man, my dick is hurting...


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 18, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> @Rob Paul'sHeight you sent me the wrong one, i'm talking about the first one here with lipstick, upper suit part and big ass on a thong, the first video from the four i'm quoting you right now.
> 
> The girl you sent me has a total different face than the big ass on a thong girl i'm trying to know, hurry up man, my dick is hurting...











Added by @the_nikkinicole Instagram post I always thought she was perfect when she was being herself 🖤| Shop @svynvain | Shot @2020photography3 | Creative Direction @danie.lyn - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by the_nikkinicole I always thought she was perfect when she was being herself 🖤| Shop @svynvain | Shot @2020photography3 | Creative Direction @danie.lyn - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com












Added by @the_nikkinicole Instagram post I Read the Room, Then Made It Mine 🤑 #HappyBirthdayToMe 🖤 Shot @2020photography3 | Creative Direction @danie.lyn - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by the_nikkinicole I Read the Room, Then Made It Mine 🤑 #HappyBirthdayToMe 🖤 Shot @2020photography3 | Creative Direction @danie.lyn - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com









Added by @the_nikkinicole Instagram post I’m what you're looking for 🔥 BTS; @2020photography3 HAIR; @marshalasemonehair BUNDLES; @svynvain - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by the_nikkinicole I’m what you're looking for 🔥 BTS; @2020photography3 HAIR; @marshalasemonehair BUNDLES; @svynvain - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Feb 18, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Added by @the_nikkinicole Instagram post I always thought she was perfect when she was being herself 🖤| Shop @svynvain | Shot @2020photography3 | Creative Direction @danie.lyn - Picuki.com
> 
> 
> Instagram post added by the_nikkinicole I always thought she was perfect when she was being herself 🖤| Shop @svynvain | Shot @2020photography3 | Creative Direction @danie.lyn - Picuki.com
> ...


Lol, @Blackgymmax you are right bro, those foids fraud everything JFL, bitch has a complete different boné structure on these vídeos compared to the insta pics.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 18, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> Lol, @Blackgymmax you are right bro, those foids fraud everything JFL, bitch has a complete different boné structure on these vídeos compared to the insta pics.


I keep telling you guys lmfao


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 18, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> Lol, @Blackgymmax you are right bro, those foids fraud everything JFL, bitch has a complete different boné structure on these vídeos compared to the insta pics.


AND THEIR HAIR IS LITERALLY FAKE WEAVE LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 18, 2021)

Brutal but lowkey somewhat true


----------



## Looksmaxed GigaChad (Feb 21, 2021)

slaveowners fault, they bred strongest man with strongest women.


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 14, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Black stacys are so rare


Tell me abt, im not sure if I've even seen a true black gigastacy, they're rare asf, most are gorillas/low to mid tier beckies with wigs/weaves/ and a shit ton of makeup, the sad part is, is that they think they're entitled to tyronelite+


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 14, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/threads/i-love-black-women.300031/#post-5086454


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 14, 2021)

being black works especially well for black men because of the naturally masculine features, while it cucks black women, and it's basically the opposite with asian


----------



## pakipassion (Mar 14, 2021)

Black guys look much better than black women , its quite obvious , now compare this to pakis both male and female are more or less similar.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 14, 2021)

I know she's frauding but damn


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 14, 2021)

africancel said:


> I know she's frauding but damn



bro can u post screenshots or something ur images aren't loading up for me


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 14, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> bro can u post screenshots or something ur images aren't loading up for me


----------



## Lihito (Apr 14, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 992995


    JFL i love these
Keep em coming
Where did you find these comics (link)


----------



## Survivor95 (May 6, 2022)

Deleted member 6402 said:


>



She Is like 25% asian, 25% black and 50% white. Have green eyes and lighter skin, IT not counts.


----------



## Survivor95 (May 6, 2022)

Deleted member 3997 said:


> She's hot as fuark


I will slay her in a instant, but She doesn't look the same without the faceup, at least She have green eyes.


----------



## oldcelloser (May 6, 2022)

a lot of mental illness in this thread.jpg


----------



## Hades (May 6, 2022)

BradAniston said:


> View attachment 992995


Elliot Rodger life story in 3 slides


----------



## btsgangruling (May 6, 2022)

*Keep fucking yapping for nubian queens you subhuman incel. 


*


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2022)

@Martyokart bump for u niggress


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (May 30, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> SURE BLACKS GET MOGGED BY WHITE CHADS BUT JFL @ THEIR GORILLA WOMEN WHO CANT BREAK 4 PSL


Wait what? I was always under the impression that Chad was mogged by Tyrone, and that the only mogger of Tyrone is Gigachad.


----------

